# Letture e riletture, infinite o quasi!



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Prendo spunto dal mio thread sui libri che mai siam riusciti a finire...

E vediamo quindi oggi quali sono quei libri che invece si rileggerebbero all'inifinito o quasi!

Alcune mie riletture:


La casa degli spiriti
Dracula
Il giovane Holden
Piccole Donne
Il diario di Anna Frank

Decisamente tutti diversi, ma tutti riletti diverse volte!

I vostri libri, che forse potremmo dire del cuore, quali sono?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

Per amore di un Dio - Marie Phillies
Io e te - Ammaniti
Medea - Euripide
Trilogia della citta' di K - Agotha Kritoff
Nessuno si salva da solo - Mazzantini
Notte buia niente stelle - Stephen King
Volevo i pnataloni - Lara Cardella


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2014)

Il Signore degli Anelli (Tolkien)
Moby Dick (Melville)
Viaggio al termine della notte (Celine)
Lamento di Portnoy (Philip Roth)
Suttree (Cormac Mc Carthy)
Martin Eden (J. London)


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Dunque, in ordine cronologico:

Il ciclo delle Fondazioni di Asimov
Le nebbie di Avalon di Marion Zimmer Bradley
Il Signore degli anelli di Tolkien
Il nome della Rosa di Umberto Eco
La terra santa di Alda Merini
Momo di Michael Ende
Il viaggiatore del tempo di Jack London
La compagnia dei celestini di Stefano Benni
Il mondo secondo Garp di John Irving
Ti ho amata per la tua voce di Sélim Nassib

Apro almeno una volta al giorno:
la raccolta completa delle poesie di Amelia Rosselli
la raccolta completa delle poesie di Wisława Szymborska

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Per amore di un Dio - Marie Phillies
> Io e te - Ammaniti
> Medea - Euripide
> *Trilogia della citta' di K - Agotha Kritoff*
> ...


Me ne hanno parlato altri... ero curiosa...


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il Signore degli Anelli (Tolkien)
> Moby Dick (Melville)
> *Viaggio al termine della notte (Celine)*
> Lamento di Portnoy (Philip Roth)
> ...



Non sono mai riuscita a leggere Celine (ops, dovevo scriverlo nell'altro 3d )


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Me ne hanno parlato altri... ero curiosa...


io l ho letto 4 volte. e' meraviglioso.
l avevo consigliato anche a Leda ma non so se poi l ha letto


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dunque, in ordine cronologico:
> *
> Il ciclo delle Fondazioni di Asimov
> Le nebbie di Avalon di Marion Zimmer Bradley
> ...


Due cagate fotoniche allucinati.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io l ho letto 4 volte. e' meraviglioso.
> l avevo consigliato anche a Leda ma non so se poi l ha letto


L'ho comprato, ma è lì che aspetta il suo turno 


Le mie riletture:

Mastro don Gesualdo di Giovanni Verga
Un albero cresce a Brooklyn di Betty Smith
Piccole donne e anche Piccole donne crescono di Louise May Alcott (li adoravo!)
Il delta di Venere di Anais Nin
Antologia di Spoon River di Edgar Lee Masters
Che tu sia per me il coltello di David Grossman
Macbeth di William Shakespeare


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

sono banale a riguardo ... letture calme ... 


- Il mondo di Sofia (Jostein Gaarden)
- Madita oppure Michael (Astrid Lindgren)
- Mister God, This is Anna (pseudonimo, Fynn)
- Cien anos de soledad (Gabriel Garcia Marquez ... beh, un po' tutto ...)
- La casa de los ispiritos / Eva Luna (Isabel Allende ... anche qui, diversi)
- Der Richter und sein Henker / Der Verdacht (Dürrenmatt) 

... tutto di Kafka ... soprattutto Der Prozess, Das Schloss o Die Verwandlung ... 

ecc.

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono banale a riguardo ... letture calme ...
> 
> ...


pero Tu lo sabes que mi secundo nombre es amaranta.....??? no me gusta de verdad pero he leido el libro. muy hermoso


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero Tu lo sabes que mi secundo nombre es amaranta.....??? no me gusta de verdad pero he leido el libro. muy hermoso



Hola, mi querida,


Oh, como el nombre de la hija de José Arcadio Buendia ... 
Si, el libro es de verdad muy lindo! 

Es tambien il nombre de una planta muy bonita ... 

Amaranta ... me gusta mucho este nombre ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Hola, mi querida,
> 
> 
> Oh, como el nombre de la hija de José Arcadio Buendia ...
> ...


a mi no me gusta en absoluto e tengo que agradecer a mi padre, porque mi madre queria llamarme amaranta y mi padre habia insistido en el cambio.
una cosa buena.


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a mi no me gusta en absoluto e tengo que agradecer a mi padre, porque mi madre queria llamarme amaranta y mi padre habia insistido en el cambio.
> una cosa buena.



Hola mi querida, 

vale, ora lo sé, no te gusta ... y no te voi a llamar así! 
A mi m'encanta, porque es un nombre muy raro y tiene un sonido único. 

Un dia, me diras como de llamas de verdad ... 
My nombre tiene tres letras ... muy fácil ... y también un poco lindo ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Due cagate fotoniche allucinati.



Nananana ... e tu, cosa hai nel cassetto che hai riletto?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Hola mi querida,
> 
> vale, ora lo sé, no te gusta ... y no te voi a llamar así!
> A mi m'encanta, porque es un nombre muy raro y tiene un sonido único.
> ...


ya te lo he dicio el ni mobre, y tu me dijiste el tu nombre ahahahahahah
no te acuerdas. yo lo recuerdo muy bien el tu nombre, y mi gusta


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ya te lo he dicio el ni mobre, y tu me dijiste el tu nombre ahahahahahah
> no te acuerdas. yo lo recuerdo muy bien el tu nombre, y mi gusta



Hola querida,

carambita y carambola ... 
tengo que controlar, se me lo olvide ... 
perdone ... de norma tengo una memoria muy buena ...


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Nananana ... e tu, cosa hai nel cassetto che hai riletto?


E' capitato che ne rileggessi parecchi, non sempre gli stessi, tranne uno che più o meno leggo una volta ogni paio d'anni: L'Uomo In Fuga di Richard Bachman (pseudonimo di Stephen King).


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Hola querida,
> 
> carambita y carambola ...
> tengo que controlar, se me lo olvide ...
> ...


no te preocupes. somos mujeres que ejercen, a veces la memoria se va, y luego regresa


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' capitato che ne rileggessi parecchi, non sempre gli stessi, tranne uno che più o meno leggo una volta ogni paio d'anni: L'Uomo In Fuga di Richard Bachman (pseudonimo di Stephen King).



Si, quello è un certo tipo di lettura ... storia forte ...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Si, quello è un certo tipo di lettura ... storia forte ...


L'hai letto?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai letto?


ooohhhh yeeeah.
si.


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai letto?



Oh si, e mi faceva venire un'angoscia ... altro che ... 
tutto d'un fiato ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono mai riuscita a leggere Celine (ops, dovevo scriverlo nell'altro 3d )


Davvero? Per lo stile di scrittura?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

I vado per autori così facciamo prima 'Eco, Kaplka, Pirandello, Alcott, Bronte, Austen, De Carlo, Moravia ... ognuno degli autori stimola un'emozione o necessità


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Davvero? Per lo stile di scrittura?


Sì... proprio non riesco a entrarci...


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Due cagate fotoniche allucinati.


Asimov l'ho divorato tra gli otto e i dieci anni... La Bradley, beh, ho saltato gli harmony... poi l'ho riletto in lingua, è stato interessante... :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Me ne hanno parlato altri... ero curiosa...


è stupendissimo. Ma ti devono piacere i monologhi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Asimov l'ho divorato tra gli otto e i dieci anni...* La Bradley, beh, ho saltato gli harmony... poi l'ho riletto in lingua, è stato interessante... :smile:


E guarda come t'ha ridotto.


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è stupendissimo. Ma *ti devono piacere i monologhi*.


Se scritti bene non li disdegno.


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E guarda come t'ha ridotto.


Sono splendida, vero? :lipstick:


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Asimov l'ho divorato tra gli otto e i dieci anni... La Bradley, beh, ho saltato gli harmony... poi l'ho riletto in lingua, è stato interessante... :smile:


Asimov rientra in quelli che non sono mai riuscita a finire...
E' stato uno di quegli autori amati visceralmente dalla mia prof al liceo, che si dilettava a darcelo da leggere.
Eravamo obbligati a farne anche la recensione, quanti 4 ho preso! :mrgreen:
Tutto perchè dicevo quello che pensavo...ma io dico, se non mi piace che ci devo fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Asimov rientra in quelli che non sono mai riuscita a finire...
> *E' stato uno di quegli autori amati visceralmente dalla mia prof al liceo, che si dilettava a darcelo da leggere.*
> Eravamo obbligati a farne anche la recensione, quanti 4 ho preso! :mrgreen:
> Tutto perchè dicevo quello che pensavo...ma io dico, se non mi piace che ci devo fare?


La decadenza delle scuole in Italia.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono splendida, vero? :lipstick:


Sì, che lo sei :inlove:

Ma anch'io impazzivo per Asimov da ragazzina, sono di parte :mexican:


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Asimov è un signor scrittore


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La decadenza delle scuole in Italia.


Che te devo di'...


----------



## marietto (7 Aprile 2014)

Tra quelli già citati:
Dracula di Bram Stoker, Il Giovane Holden di Salinger, Il Signore degli Anelli di Tolkien, Moby Dick di Melville, La Fondazione di Asimov (la trilogia originale, sfogati pure JB ), Il Nome della Rosa di Eco, La Compagnia dei Celestini di Benni, Un Albero Cresce a Brooklyn di Betty Smith, Antologia di Spoon River di Edgar Lee Master e Il Processo di Kafka.
A questi aggiungerei:
- Almeno una dozzina di robe di King (su tutti L'Ombra dello Scorpione e Stagioni Diverse, però tra i libri di Bachman sceglierei La Lunga Marcia)
- Un bel po' di cose di Neil Gaiman (American Gods e Nessun Dove soprattutto)
- Praticamente tutto di Jonathan Lethem (ma specialmente La Fortezza della Solitudine, Brooklyn Senza Madre e Testadipazzo)
- Sostanzialmente quasi tutto di Joe R. Lansdale (con in testa In Fondo alla Palude e Bubba Ho Tep)
- Qualsiasi cosa di Terry Pratchett e di Christopher Moore.
- Molto di Philip K. Dick (La Svastica sul Sole, Gli Androidi Sognano Pecore Elettriche? e Un Oscuro Scrutare in particolare)
- Tutto o quasi ciò che ha scritto Richard Matheson
- Meno di Zero e American Psycho di Bret Eston Ellis
- 1984 e La Fattoria degli Animali di George Orwell
- Il Fu Mattia Pascal di Pirandello
- David Copperfield di Dickens
- Straniero in Terra Straniera di Robert A. Heinlein
- Farenheit 451 di Ray Bradbury
- Intervista Col Vampiro di Anne Rice
- Le Ceneri di Angela di Frank McCourt
- La Banda dei Brocchi di Jonathan Coe
- Il Tempo è un Bastardo di Jennifer Egan
- Le Correzioni di Jonathan Frenzen
- Il Nome Del Vento/La Paura del Saggio (The Kingkiller Chronicles, anche se manca ancora il terzo) di Patrick Rothfuss.
Ce ne sarebbero ancora, ma sarà meglio che mi fermi, che già ho esagerato cosi.... Scusate, mi sono infervorato un po' troppo...


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Giusto! Dimenticavo la Rice!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Tra quelli già citati:
> Dracula di Bram Stoker, Il Giovane Holden di Salinger, *Il Signore degli Anelli di Tolkien*, Moby Dick di Melville, La Fondazione di Asimov (la trilogia originale, sfogati pure JB ), Il Nome della Rosa di Eco, La Compagnia dei Celestini di Benni, Un Albero Cresce a Brooklyn di Betty Smith, Antologia di Spoon River di Edgar Lee Master e Il Processo di Kafka.
> A questi aggiungerei:
> - Almeno una dozzina di robe di King (su tutti *L'Ombra dello Scorpione* e Stagioni Diverse, però tra i libri di Bachman sceglierei La Lunga Marcia)
> ...


Tranne il nerettato tutto malissimo con particolare menzione per quella porcata di Intervista col Vampiro.


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Marietto,

ma cosa combini? 
Stai più a rileggere che a leggere nuove letture?


sienne


----------



## marietto (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranne il nerettato tutto malissimo con particolare menzione per quella porcata di Intervista col Vampiro.


De gustibus... 
Sulla serie successiva ti do perfettamente ragione, ma il romanzo originale resta notevolissimo, IMHO


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> De gustibus...
> Sulla serie successiva ti do perfettamente ragione, ma il romanzo originale resta notevolissimo, IMHO


Più che altro ha fatto più danni che la gramigna.


----------



## marietto (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto,
> 
> ma cosa combini?
> Stai più a rileggere che a leggere nuove letture?
> ...


Il problema è che rileggo e leggo anche nuova roba
(Si, tra dischi e libri, casa mia è l'incubo logistico di mia moglie  )


----------



## marietto (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro ha fatto più danni che la gramigna.


Non è tanto l'invenzione, ma come la usi... In effetti i vampiri "sexy" nelle mani di certe scrittrici hanno abbastanza deturpato il genere, però il primo romanzo per i suoi tempi (1975) era una mezza rivoluzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è tanto l'invenzione, ma come la usi... In effetti i vampiri "sexy" nelle mani di certe scrittrici hanno abbastanza deturpato il genere, però il primo romanzo per i suoi tempi (1975) era una mezza rivoluzione.


Ma che cazzo mi rappresenta il vampiro depresso e Baudelaire dei poverelli non morti, su. Ma che cazzo è. Che schifo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto,
> 
> ma cosa combini?
> Stai più a rileggere che a leggere nuove letture?
> ...


Anche io amo molto rileggere. Ho appena finito di rileggere Anna Karenina. Ci sono libri che quando ero molto molto giovIne conoscevo quasi a memoria. Tutto Salgari, ad esempio. L'odissea. Poi c'è stato il periodo di Poe, poi il periodo Machiavelliano, credo di aver riletto il principe 10 volte come minimo.  Adesso rileggo in base all'umore.


----------



## marietto (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo mi rappresenta il vampiro depresso e Baudelaire dei poverelli non morti, su. Ma che cazzo è. Che schifo.


Che ti devo dire, per me aveva il suo perché, poi se lo lasciava così com'era ed evitava di scrivere i seguenti sarebbe stata cosa buona e giusta, ma nessuno è perfetto...


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, per me aveva il suo perché, poi se lo lasciava così com'era ed evitava di scrivere i seguenti sarebbe stata cosa buona e giusta, ma nessuno è perfetto...


Ce l'aveva anche per me...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io amo molto rileggere. Ho appena finito di rileggere Anna Karenina. Ci sono libri che quando ero molto molto giovIne conoscevo quasi a memoria. Tutto Salgari, ad esempio. L'odissea. Poi c'è stato il periodo di Poe, poi il periodo Machiavelliano, credo di aver riletto il principe 10 volte come minimo.  Adesso rileggo in base all'umore.



Ciao

forse ho capito male la domanda ... cioè, libri che si sono riletti in generale?
O quelle opere, che si rileggono e ci accompagnano per svariati anni?

Perche non so quante ne ho riletto allora, prendendo l'arco di tutto il tempo,
persino Diavolik, Topolino (una sfilza), Vanda la Vamp ... ecc. fesserie, insomma, 
e anche tante pure, ma mi piacevano da morire ... e libri gialli pure ... 


sienne


----------



## marietto (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'aveva anche per me...


Ricordo che lo "pescai" in modo del tutto casuale in biblioteca, dovevo avere più o meno 16 o 17 anni. Ero abbastanza "perso" per le storie di vampiri da quando avevo letto "Dracula" intorno ai 14.
Era fuori catalogo da anni, quindi l'avrò preso a prestito tre o quattro altre volte negli anni successivi, fino a che la Longanesi non si decise a farne una nuova edizione.
Purtroppo ho questa necessità di avere il "possesso fisico" dei libri che amo di più...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse ho capito male la domanda ... cioè, libri che si sono riletti in generale?
> O quelle opere, che si rileggono e ci accompagnano per svariati anni?
> ...


Gialli? L'opera omnia della Christie(porella impazzì perchè il marito la tradiva e pare abbia cercato di fare fuori l'amante), poi un bel po' di Simenon, e tutta la serie originale di Fantomas che era più noir però. Rileggere un giallo però è strano, lo so. Ma li ho riletti tutti un sacco di volte.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal mio thread sui libri che mai siam riusciti a finire...
> 
> E vediamo quindi oggi quali sono quei libri che invece si rileggerebbero all'inifinito o quasi!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
http://www.laterza.it/index.php?option=com_laterza&Itemid=97&task=schedalibro&isbn=9788842074168


----------



## marietto (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gialli? L'opera omnia della Christie(porella impazzì perchè il marito la tradiva e pare abbia cercato di fare fuori l'amante), poi un bel po' di Simenon, e tutta la serie originale di Fantomas che era più noir però. Rileggere un giallo però è strano, lo so. Ma li ho riletti tutti un sacco di volte.


L'opera omnia della Christie l'ho "esaurita" tra gli 11 e i 13 anni. Non li ho mai più riletti, perché sapere come andava a finire nel caso dei "gialli" rovinava un bel po' l'esperienza. Certo che ormai non ricordo più chi era l'assassino (a parte un paio, forse) quindi potrei anche mettermi a rileggerli.
Mi piaceva da impazzire l'idea di mettere l'elenco dei personaggi nella prima pagina...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gialli? L'opera omnia della Christie(porella impazzì perchè il marito la tradiva e pare abbia cercato di fare fuori l'amante), poi un bel po' di Simenon, e tutta la serie originale di Fantomas che era più noir però. Rileggere un giallo però è strano, lo so. Ma li ho riletti tutti un sacco di volte.



Ciao 

si, oggi mi farebbe strano ... 
Uno che vorrei leggere è "E mo t'ammazzo" ... 
si dice che fa ridere ... è un thriller ... 

Quante fesserie leggo, ma è intrattenimento puro!
Proprio svago / vacanza ai pensieri ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Asimov rientra in quelli che non sono mai riuscita a finire...
> E' stato uno di quegli autori amati visceralmente dalla mia prof al liceo, che si dilettava a darcelo da leggere.
> Eravamo obbligati a farne anche la recensione, quanti 4 ho preso! :mrgreen:
> Tutto perchè dicevo quello che pensavo...ma io dico, se non mi piace che ci devo fare?


Anche se per me è stata una bella lettura, a suo tempo, non mi sembra consona da studiare al liceo. Ma era la prof di italiano o inglese? Se era di italiano... beh c'è tanta letteratura italiana contemporanea che vale molto di più... 


Leda ha detto:


> Sì, che lo sei :inlove:
> 
> Ma anch'io impazzivo per Asimov da ragazzina, sono di parte :mexican:


:inlove:
Se devo essere sincera, Asimov non è stata una scelta vera e propria. Volevo leggere e quello c'era nella scarsa libreria dei miei... anche per la "Collina dei conigli" è andata così, quindi non mi è andata poi così male... 



marietto ha detto:


> ...
> 
> - 1984 e La Fattoria degli Animali di George Orwell
> ...
> ...


La Fattoria l'ho riletto da poco, divorato in una serata, e mi sono stupita ancora una volta della sua attualità...  

Quando si parla di libri va benissimo infervorarsi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il Signore degli Anelli (Tolkien)
> Moby Dick (Melville)
> Viaggio al termine della notte (Celine)
> Lamento di Portnoy (Philip Roth)
> ...


Concordo su 3 autori, ma le opere scelte non coincidono.:up:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal mio thread sui libri che mai siam riusciti a finire...
> 
> E vediamo quindi oggi quali sono quei libri che invece si rileggerebbero all'inifinito o quasi!
> 
> ...


Holden mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dunque, in ordine cronologico:
> 
> Il ciclo delle Fondazioni di Asimov
> Le nebbie di Avalon di Marion Zimmer Bradley
> ...


Un London d'annata, brava


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Anche se per me è stata una bella lettura, a suo tempo, non mi sembra consona da studiare al liceo. Ma era la prof di italiano o inglese? Se era di italiano... beh c'è tanta letteratura italiana contemporanea che vale molto di più...


Era la prof di italiano, storia, geografia, latino, greco...cazzo c'aveva tutto lei!!! 
C'è da dire che avevamo l'obbligo a leggere un libro a settimana, cosa che ovviamente a 14/15 anni pesa, ma in due anni di ginnasio gli unici due che davvero ho mal sopportato sono stati Asimov e il Signore delle Mosche.

Il Giovane Holden è stato uno di quei libri obbligati e mi era piaciuto moltissimo, così come La Casa degli Spiriti.
Ci faceva leggere qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era la prof di italiano, storia, geografia, latino, greco...cazzo c'aveva tutto lei!!!
> C'è da dire che avevamo *l'obbligo a leggere un libro a settimana*, cosa che ovviamente a 14/15 anni pesa, ma in due anni di ginnasio gli unici due che davvero ho mal sopportato sono stati Asimov e il Signore delle Mosche.
> 
> Il Giovane Holden è stato uno di quei libri obbligati e mi era piaciuto moltissimo, così come La Casa degli Spiriti.
> Ci faceva leggere qualsiasi cosa...


Questa mi sembra una cosa positiva comunque...


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra una cosa positiva comunque...


Non me ne sono mai lamentata...
Mi lamento del fatto che se per caso si diceva che quel dato libro non piaceva era un 4 assicurato...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo su 3 autori, ma le opere scelte non coincidono.:up:


Mc Carthy, Roth e London? :up:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non me ne sono mai lamentata...
> Mi lamento del fatto che se per caso si diceva che quel dato libro non piaceva era un 4 assicurato...


Capisco... Sicuramente non era giusto "punire" così chi non era della sua stessa opinione, ma meglio che aver sempre un paio di punti in meno solo perché si è un anno avanti... Almeno uno rischiava per una sua opinione...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì... proprio non riesco a entrarci...


anche io ho faticato parecchio...


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco... Sicuramente non era giusto "punire" così chi non era della sua stessa opinione, ma meglio che aver sempre un paio di punti in meno solo perché si è un anno avanti... Almeno uno rischiava per una sua opinione...


Dopo il ginnasio era finita la solfa del libro a settimana...al liceo ho iniziato a fare filosofia...la prof quando interrogava chiedeva esplicitamente la propria opinione riguardo a un dato pensiero.
Se dicevi qualcosa che lei non condivideva era sempre e comunque 4.
Ecco il vero insegnamento della scuola italiana. Devi uniformarti e devi essere d'accordo sempe e comunque con chi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, altrimenti sono cazzi...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mc Carthy, Roth e London? :up:


Si, esatto.
Aggiungerei
Chandler
Dick
Bukowski
Easton Ellis
Ellroy
King
Lester Bangs: di tutti loro ho riletto qualcosa più di una volta ....


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io ho faticato parecchio...


Forse, ho sbagliato libro: ho provato con "Casse-pipe"...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, esatto.
> Aggiungerei
> *Chandler
> Dick
> ...


si, metterei anche questi nella lista... vediamo se indovino, avresti messo La macchia umana di Roth, Meridiano di Sangue per Mc Carthy  e Memorie di un bevitore di London 
Mi sono dimenticato di Fante e del suo splendido "Chiedi alla polvere"


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse, ho sbagliato libro: ho provato con "Casse-pipe"...


arghhh :smile: hai sbagliato si  Prova col viaggio, dai :up:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> arghhh :smile: hai sbagliato si  Prova col viaggio, dai :up:


 Ok. Ritenterò...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Ritenterò...


all'inizio lo stile è pesante.... ma il libro è davvero imperdibile, tutto ovviamente rigorosamente IMHO


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, metterei anche questi nella lista... vediamo se indovino, avresti messo La macchia umana di Roth, Meridiano di Sangue per Mc Carthy  e Memorie di un bevitore di London
> Mi sono dimenticato di Fante e del suo splendido "Chiedi alla polvere"


No avrei messo Il fantasma esce di scena di Roth, the Sea Wolf di London e La strada del caro Corman .... da Fante mi aspettavo di più, forse perché Buk lo ergeva a maestro ....


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> all'inizio lo stile è pesante.... ma il libro è davvero imperdibile, tutto ovviamente rigorosamente IMHO


 Mi fido. Sui libri mi sembra che le tue IMHO sono come le mie...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No avrei messo *Il fantasma esce di scena* di Roth, the Sea Wolf di London e La strada del caro Corman .... da Fante mi aspettavo di più, forse perché Buk lo ergeva a maestro ....


devo ancora leggerlo... La strada lo trovo un gran bel romanzo, ma lo metto tra gli ultimi del sommo Mc Carthy, davanti solo a Figlio di Dio e a Non è un paese per vechi.
Hai letto "La confraternita del chianti" di Fante? Il vecchio Hank ergeva a maestro pure Hemingway... du' palle


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi fido. *Sui libri mi sembra che le tue IMHO sono come le mie*...


vero


----------



## Hellseven (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> devo ancora leggerlo... La strada lo trovo un gran bel romanzo, ma lo metto tra gli ultimi del sommo Mc Carthy, davanti solo a Figlio di Dio e a Non è un paese per vechi.
> Hai letto "La confraternita del chianti" di Fante? Il vecchio Hank ergeva a maestro pure Hemingway... du' palle


Si, ho letto pure I sogni di Bunker Hill ma non mi prende. Hem mi piace in Festa Mobile, molto.


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> devo ancora leggerlo... La strada lo trovo un gran bel romanzo, ma lo metto tra gli ultimi del sommo Mc Carthy, davanti solo a Figlio di Dio e a Non è un paese per vechi.
> Hai letto "La confraternita del chianti" di Fante? Il vecchio Hank ergeva a maestro pure Hemingway... du' palle


Di McCarthy ho letto la Trilogia della Frontiera (Cavalli selvaggi, Oltre il confine e Città della pianura). Li ho letti volentieri, anche se non sono riusciti a coinvolgermi totalmente. :smile:
Diciamo che se esiste una scrittura femminile (nel senso "uterino" del termine) esiste anche una scrittura maschile (nel senso "testosteronico" del termine) e questo autore ne è un esempio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Di McCarthy ho letto la Trilogia della Frontiera (Cavalli selvaggi, Oltre il confine e Città della pianura). Li ho letti volentieri, anche se non sono riusciti a coinvolgermi totalmente. :smile:
> Diciamo che se esiste una scrittura femminile (nel senso "uterino" del termine) esiste anche una scrittura maschile (nel senso "testosteronico" del termine) e questo autore ne è un esempio.


ahahahah troppo bello testosteronico... :mrgreen:


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I vostri libri, che forse potremmo dire del cuore, quali sono?



Demian - Hermann Hesse
Messaggio per un'aquila che si crede un pollo - Anthony De Mello 

oh, e poi 


L'ultimo dei perfetti - Andreas Eschbach 
non abbastanza da rileggerlo ma la storia mi ha colpito moltissimo.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal mio thread sui libri che mai siam riusciti a finire...
> 
> E vediamo quindi oggi quali sono quei libri che invece si rileggerebbero all'inifinito o quasi!
> 
> ...


Più che altro...come deve fare uno che in vita sua avrà letto si e no 2 (due) libri per migliorare la media? 

Qui addirittura si parla di letture su riletture.


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

Prima o poi vorrei rileggere 'Il deserto dei Tartari' di Buzzati e 'Gli indifferenti' di Moravia, due libri - specialmente il primo - che ho amato moltissimo, ma un sacco di tempo fa...


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Io rileggo molto, alcuni ce l'ho scolpiti dentro, oramai

Auster, In the country of last things (Anna Blume è lì!)
Calvino, Le città invisibili, Le Cosmicomiche; T con Zero
Christa Wolf, Medea; Cassandra
V. Woolf, The waves
M. Yourcenair, Memorie di Adriano

e varie ed eventuali (tipo la Trilogia della città di K già citata qui; The catcher in the Rye quando voglio sghignazzare senza ritegno)

ma ne leggo anche tantissimi nuovi, praticamente non c'entro più negli spazi che ho.


----------

